# Odor Blocking Paint?



## WYpainter

Does anyone know of an odor blocking paint? I'll be doing a repaint that involves blocking out a slight cigarette smoke odor, and normally would use BIN. But my client told me he heard of a Behr paint that blocks the odor... eliminating the need for a primer/sealer coat beforehand. If it works - it would be great for both of us.


----------



## Workaholic

Stick with the BIN. Let your customers know that you will be buying material that you have used many times over that has proven great results for you. You do not want to use the behr and then in 2 months have them complaining that you failed at the job because the smells are comming through. 
You know how those one coat systems primer and finish are? And now a stain/odor blocker primer and finish?


----------



## WYpainter

Thanks for the reply Sean. Yeah I know, I'm always skeptical of the "do it all in 1 coat" products. Man that stuff (BIN) gets to me, I guess it's time to break out the respirator.

Hauns


----------



## Workaholic

WYpainter said:


> Thanks for the reply Sean. Yeah I know, I'm always skeptical of the "do it all in 1 coat" products. Man that stuff (BIN) gets to me, I guess it's time to break out the respirator.
> 
> Hauns


That's what I would do. I would not want to have a paying job be the guinea pig on some stain/odor killer behr paint. 

Haun's, Welcome to the site and try posting here to Introduce Yourself so we can all get to know you better and learn about your background.


----------



## chrisn

WYpainter said:


> Does anyone know of an odor blocking paint? I'll be doing a repaint that involves blocking out a slight cigarette smoke odor, and normally would use BIN. But my client told me he heard of a Behr paint that blocks the odor... eliminating the need for a primer/sealer coat beforehand. If it works - it would be great for both of us.


Behr is a miracle paint product, blocks odors,primes and paints in one coat, offers outstanding durability, scrubbablity, coverage and mildew resistance, it is a true miracle paint and I am surprised that all other paint manufacturers stay in business:notworthy:


----------



## concrete effects

Stick with what works and is proven. If smell is still a factor use TSP and Zinsser ordorless oil base primer/sealer.


----------



## austintx512

shellac primer maybe


----------



## NCPaint1

Yes, BIN shellac is about the only vapor barrier primer that I know of ( im sure there are others ) It works. If the customer wants something different.....try it, but make sure that if it doesent work to their expectations...you will still be paid. I always tell my contractors...give your customer what they want...BUT CYA!!! So just tell them "sure, i'll do it YOUR way, but if it doesent work, im still getting paid right? " make up a waiver on the estimate.


----------

